# Changing your saw blade?



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

While running a shut down test on my Craftsman 22124 TS I noticed not only the usual shudder as the motor comes to a stop ... but a whole lot of run-out on the blade? Duh. :blink:

Now that's a new Delta 10" 40 tooth, $80.00 blade I got for $20.00 somewhere....
Maybe it's the arbor? I hope not. $$$$ :furious:
Could be the new blade? I hope not. $$ :furious:
Maybe the arbor has a "sweet spot?" the G spot of table saws. 

There's an easy way to find out:
Test for run-out using a tri-square just kissing the blade.

Make a mark, no. 1, at top dead center on the blade.

Loosen the blade, and rotate it 90 degrees, make a mark,
no. 2, and test for run out using a tri-square just barely kissing the blade..or not... Is it better? In my case YES!

Loosen the blade and rotate it another 90 degrees, and check...is it more better YES!!!

Well, that was easy and cheap. Who knows why, maybe there was some crud on the arbor, maybe the arbor does have a sweet spot.? 
I won't know unless I change out this blade for another one. Not Today. :no:
So, when changing out your blades run this simple check to see if you can improve on the blade to arbor "relationship" :laughing: bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is a shut down test?

Are you having trouble with the motor not shutting off?

G


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*SOO.. Your Saying...*

Your T/S is a female? :blink:

Soo...instead of a PM 66, you have a PMS 66? :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That would be a PROBLEM!*



GeorgeC said:


> What is a shut down test?
> 
> Are you having trouble with the motor not shutting off?
> 
> G


No, that saw Craftsman 22124, has been discussed here ..at length for shuddering issues, motor tension spring location.
I've always noticed a shudder only on shut down. In every other way it's a great saw. 
That's when I noted a "wobble" on the blade as it coasted/shuddered to a stop and that's an accuracy issue for me. So, I set out to find out why.  bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that would be a PROBLEM?*



mdntrdr said:


> Your T/S is a female? :blink:
> 
> Soo...instead of a PM 66, you have a PMS 66? :smile:


All boats are "shes" so why not table saws? Some are big and rugged, some are smooth and accurate, some are finicky just like the other shes.... just sayin'  bill


----------

